# How do you know if you really want a fursuit?



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2008)

This is something that I've been thinking about for over a year now. 

Last year, shortly after my birthday (this was during the Halloween days) I wanted a fursuit and looked at various sites, then a few days later I just wanted simple paws, ears, and tail. Then I didn't care for them anymore.

Now a few months ago, I wanted them a again for a few days and then I stopped thinking about 'em.

Now for the past couple of days, I've been thinking again, and it's got me thinking about something else, now, too. 

How did you guys know that you wanted a fursuit/be a fursuiter?


----------



## Beastcub (May 19, 2008)

i love making them first off so my situtation is different.

i'd say though if you feel "left out" when around fursuiters or if you really feel like being in one would be fun then go for it as they are really fun to wear.

one girl i knew realllllly wanted one after seeing the fursuits at FC as she felt left out and thought it looked like so much fun and she also said she loved the "good karma" that the fursuiters gave off


----------



## talakestreal (May 20, 2008)

Ya know, for me, I never gave it a real thought until recently.  I've never been to a con, and I've never been around a fursuiter. But it struck me...I'm a very creative person, I like to draw, like to work in all forms of art, so why not art to wear?

That's how I think of it. I don't think I could ever do a full fursuit, because I'm a very heavy/overweight person, and that would just look weird, but for me, i want to make horns and tails because it just seems like an extension of both my creativity and my inner-dragon.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

i've been considering making one simply because i want to challenge myself artistically! but i think there's just something about interacting with people who don't know who you really are


----------



## senkei242 (May 21, 2008)

i want to attempt to make one (note my confidence) because it sounds like a fun thing to do, then i get to prance around in front of all the christians in my damn town...


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i love making them first off so my situtation is different.
> 
> i'd say though if you feel "left out" when around fursuiters or if you really feel like being in one would be fun then go for it as they are really fun to wear.
> 
> one girl i knew realllllly wanted one after seeing the fursuits at FC as she felt left out and thought it looked like so much fun and she also said *she loved the "good karma" that the fursuiters gave off*



I already hate this person with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I already hate this person with every fiber of my being.



XD idk about good karma either... maybe friendly attitude...


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> XD idk about good karma either... maybe friendly attitude...



Either way, Karma doesn't fucking work that way. >:C


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Either way, Karma doesn't fucking work that way. >:C



i think theyre confusing "good karma" with "good vibes"


----------



## Beastcub (May 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I already hate this person with every fiber of my being.



lol, her words not mine 
i never even use the word "karma" (and i only half-know what it means XD )


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> i think theyre confusing "good karma" with "good vibes"



I think that she's just stupid is what I think.



Beastcub said:


> lol, her words not mine
> i never even use the word "karma" (and i only half-know what it means XD )



I know, that's why I said "that person" and not "You."


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

Take this simple test:

*Do you want a fursuit?*

o Yes
o No

If you answered 'yes', then you want a fursuit. If you answered 'no', then you don't.

Glad to help!


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> Take this simple test:
> 
> *Do you want a fursuit?*
> 
> ...



*eye roll* how insightful...


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, but it's a truly odd question. It's sort of like turning to somebody and saying, "Hey, what kind of food do I like?" Only you know whether or not you really want a fursuit.

Now, if the OP is asking whether or not he should get a fursuit, or what's involved in the care and upkeep of a fursuit, or something like that, then I might be able to help. But if he's asking what he wants...well, I don't know, only he knows that. 

I will say that, based on what I read, it looks like it's more of a passing fancy that comes and goes than a serious commitment (and any decent fursuit will require a serious commitment of time and finances), but that's just based on the very limited knowledge I can glean from said post.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 21, 2008)

Well, I've always wanted a fursuit - when I was first introduced to the fandom, the person showed me videos of cons with people in suit, and who he was getting his suit from. So my biggest goal has always been to be able to save up and get myself a fullsuit, and even at times when it's obviously very far in the future, moneywise, I tend to still look a lot on furbid or furbuy, and browse suit makers.

Now, since you don't seem to be quite as enthusiastically committed...think of this - are you willing to shell out $1000+ for a fursuit, and then it turns out you didn't want it in the first place? It's a big commitment to make money wise, and for the suit builder, to do on a whim.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 21, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Well, I've always wanted a fursuit - when I was first introduced to the fandom, the person showed me videos of cons with people in suit, and who he was getting his suit from. So my biggest goal has always been to be able to save up and get myself a fullsuit, and even at times when it's obviously very far in the future, moneywise, I tend to still look a lot on furbid or furbuy, and browse suit makers.
> 
> Now, since you don't seem to be quite as enthusiastically committed...think of this - are you willing to shell out $1000+ for a fursuit, and then it turns out you didn't want it in the first place? It's a big commitment to make money wise, and for the suit builder, to do on a whim.


 
Yeah, that's the thing. I just wanted to see what could influence me the most on this. Usually, when I get extremely excited, I get extremely impulsive. I _am_ an otter, afterall. 

But, I think you're right. I tend to get buyer's remorse a lot when I do buy something.


----------



## Beastcub (May 21, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Yeah, that's the thing. I just wanted to see what could influence me the most on this. Usually, when I get extremely excited, I get extremely impulsive. I _am_ an otter, afterall.
> 
> But, I think you're right. I tend to get buyer's remorse a lot when I do buy something.



i relate >.< i went through my excited obsessions, the worst being lava lamps, i bought firggen 23 of them (real ones and 3 various cheep knock offs) within a 3 month period, now i like 4 of them and have been dumping the rest on whoever will take em!!!
i also have tons of uselss bryer horses and such
and i got all excited when my little ponies were brought back and i got a bunch and now they are crammed in storage will all my old ones -__-

ANYWAY
start with just a mask, (i make them for $300) and a tail
that way you can wear it with normal clothes w/shoes and gloves and get a good taste for if you want to fork over more for a full costume. 

chances are a mask and tail will be enough to sastify your "cravings"


----------

